# New pack member (GSD puppy)



## SSL (Jul 11, 2021)

Hello, I have a question for members of this forum regarding second GSD. 

Now a quick backstory.. Im 30~ have been raised in family where we always had dogs besides us (not for how to say trainings/shows etc but as family members) and so far we have lost 6 beautiful souls and from the years I remember me as small kid we always had 2-3 dogs at a time (private house territory where they can play and enjoy life). Im thankful to say this but all our dogs have passed away from old age as it sounds bad etc. but they lived to fullest with best care. 

Now my GSD is 2,5 years old good boy, we recently lost one old chow chow girl as age was taking over but we had different breeds for dogs from years back. I was wondering if it was a good idea to get another one for a family. We do exercise we have walks, swimming in lake and of corse daily ball catching (he is nuts about it) Im just a little worried my GSD will not be friendly with new puppy (very protective of territory and family). Have any of forum members "adopted" new puppy when older GSD male is place? 

Thanks


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

SSL said:


> Hello, I have a question for members of this forum regarding second GSD.
> 
> Now a quick backstory.. Im 30~ have been raised in family where we always had dogs besides us (not for how to say trainings/shows etc but as family members) and so far we have lost 6 beautiful souls and from the years I remember me as small kid we always had 2-3 dogs at a time (private house territory where they can play and enjoy life). Im thankful to say this but all our dogs have passed away from old age as it sounds bad etc. but they lived to fullest with best care.
> 
> ...


You should have no problem but I would recommend getting a female and introduce them slowly.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Get 8 or 9 week old Opposite sex puppy and introduce on neutral territory, supervise interactions while pup is small. Make sure old dog gets more love and attention than before pup at first.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Good advice above. I got my now 18 month old boy when my older dog was 5; perfect buddies right now


----------



## SSL (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks for advice! I will keep this post updated in 1-2months hopefully, and I have few stories as well that I would like to share on other forum sections.


----------

